# World War One ... Mystery Foto ... Captured Columbia ?



## hoofhearted (Jun 17, 2014)

*bike ... a.k.a. Paul G. sent me this 1918-era Columbia Military-Bicycle foto just yesterday.

After cleaning-up the foto .. i could not recognize which Army the soldier is with.  No matter ...
the machine is where my eyes are sighted.

Thank you, Paul G. !!*


....... patric cafaro









=================
=================


----------



## bike (Jun 17, 2014)

*Can I play?*

I know but thougth we would chat a little bit- I will see if anyone else answers....fun!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 17, 2014)

*Can I play?*



bike said:


> I know but thougth we would chat a little bit- I will see if anyone else answers....fun!





*Very Sorry, Brother Paul ... I seem to have bogarted your find.  My apologies to you.

Readers .. please refer your comments /questions to bike a.k.a. Paul G. on this thread.  Thanks, all.

Paul .. I just had this statue commissioned of me to commemorate my lack of tact.*



....... patric







===================
===================


----------



## bike (Jun 17, 2014)

*Not at all*

I just did not send you the data because I did not want to influence your evaluation of the bike!

If I was skinny that would be a statue of me just after I wake up and realize- this is real!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 17, 2014)

The hat looks polish army

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 17, 2014)

For WWI stuff, ask over at the Landships board:
http://landships.activeboard.com/
The square top hat looks Polish, but Poland as a country did not exist until the end of WWI.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2014)

I did some research... the collar embroidery may be French Army, but the dress cap appears more Russian or German in design...
scroll down a bit, and check under Cloth Insignia... http://www.ourstory.info/2/b/insig.html
...he does appear French, no? oui!


----------



## Bozman (Apr 4, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *bike ... a.k.a. Paul G. sent me this 1918-era Columbia Military-Bicycle foto just yesterday.
> 
> After cleaning-up the foto .. i could not recognize which Army the soldier is with.  No matter ...
> the machine is where my eyes are sighted.
> ...



This soldier belongs to the Blue Army, also know as Haller's Army or Haller's Legion. They were Poles from America, Canada, and France that formed several divisions to fight alongside the Allies in France in 1917 and 1918. They wore French uniforms but had custom made rogatywki (the famous Polish four cornered hat). 

This soldier is most likely a Polish American Volunteer with his American Army bicycle in France.  Talk about a great piece of history.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (Apr 5, 2018)

Bozman said:


> This soldier belongs to the Blue Army, also know as Haller's Army or Haller's Legion. They were Poles from America, Canada, and France that formed several divisions to fight alongside the Allies in France in 1917 and 1918. They wore French uniforms but had custom made rogatywki (the famous Polish four cornered hat).
> 
> This soldier is most likely a Polish American Volunteer with his American Army bicycle in France.  Talk about a great piece of history.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk





Hello;
I confirm the words of Bozman, that's exactly it.
Serge


----------



## blackcat (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello;
The bike has the same metal pedals as my COLUMBIA j29908 bike and not rubber Vedges.
Markings: 4 standard -  the stoc 2 
Serge


 


Serge


----------



## blackcat (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello;
Wink this weekend done with a friend posing with my COLUMBIA 1918 at a ceremony WW1 on SOISSONS





Serge


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2018)

Magnificent!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 5, 2018)

*Haller*’*s Army / Polish Army-France WWI*



1918 Columbia-military


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 5, 2018)




----------

